# ovarian cyst and egg sharing



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I'm in a bit of a pickle, me n my partner have recently been to hospital as i have found out that i have another ovarian cyst growing, i had a ovarian cyst bk in 2007 which i discovered on our honeymoon and had removed but they had to take ovary as cyst was too big to take on its own.

I have another scan this Tuesday and am rather scared that i will have to have this 1 removed too!

We went to a fertility clinic last Tuesday and 1 of my options could be egg sharing!

Please if anyone has experienced the same as me it would b good to talk to someone who knows all about it.

Thanks 

Willow79


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Willow,

I'm very sorry to hear that you've got another ovarian cyst, especially as you've only got the one ovary now. I too had a cyst, which they actually termed as a tumour as it was so big, but benign, leaving me also with only one ovary. I'm not surprised you're scared about the forthcoming scan but hopefully its not too big and they can leave the ovary intact. I'm not that clued up on egg share but I'm sure someone will be along soon to help. Maybe you can use your partners eggs if the worse case scenario happens and they do remove the ovary. There are a few girls who are doing that on this board, something I've felt is a really special thing to do.

Good luck for Tues and let us know of the outcome.

Jo


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i dont really know much about egg sharing ... but lovely dom has done that hope she is on later to help.

sorry about the cyst, i hope it all goes well on tuesday.

 

axxxx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi willow, again sorry I can't really help on the egg share but wanted to echo that I am sorry to hear about the ovarian cyst and that my thoughts are with you   

Lots of love S x


----------



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi guys

Thanks for getting back to me will keep you all posted about tuesday x


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear your news Willow. I am going to carry DP's eggs because I have ovarian failure. This is an option you might like to consider. Good luck with your appointment. xxx


----------



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

hey peeps

oh i'm so happy went for my scan yesterday and all is fine (YAY) seems to have gone.

now we have to wait till next thursday for apointment wiv fertility clinic to hopefully get things moving.

Thanks to you all that have replied will keep you informed


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

What great news Willow   I am so happy for you!

Good luck with everything x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

great news!


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

So glad all is ok. x


----------

